# GoClever TabR75 - factory reset



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

I hope this is in the right forum.

I have a GoClever TabR75 which is locked due to too many wrong password attempts.

After searching the web there are various instructions to reset the tablet to factory settings but none of them seem to apply to this model. Most suggest doing things with the volume buttons but there aren't any.

Anyone know how to reset this tablet? 

Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Per the forum rules, we cannot assist with password related issues.

This is due to the fact that we cannot confirm the hardware is actually yours.

Contact the manufacturer.


----------

